# The only way to protest Uber is to quit and work for Lyft



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

This is the only thing that would get their attention. And trust me - once a mass of drivers starts quitting Uber to drive for Lyft, and this gets publicized as Lyft treating its drivers better, it will influence riders. I've talked to many people who already have a bad impression of Uber; if us drivers start to solely drive for Lyft, I think it could have a big impact on Uber.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

The ball in Lyfts court now.... if they can find a way to lure already disgruntled uber drivers


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

I complete one Uber ride a week now, just to keep my account open. Drive 15-20hrs a week for lyft


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Usually, lyft drops the rates even lower, but this may be a unique case.
If uber is running out of money by expanding worldwide and must attack bus riders with their rate cuts, lyft can just keep rolling and collect $1.50 save rider fee


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

If I was a marketing exec at lyft, I will not lower rates. I will return old power driver bonuses and offer free $5 credit to riders who completed a trip in the promo period. That way you make your lyft passengers to keep coming back without harming drivers. And you can do that for 2-3 months. Oh the free rides will all charge 1.50$ safe rides fee.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

A; lyft refused to hire me because I'm not gay nor hip
B; because of the above policy, Lyft left Columbus.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> This is the only thing that would get their attention. And trust me - once a mass of drivers starts quitting Uber to drive for Lyft, and this gets publicized as Lyft treating its drivers better, it will influence riders. I've talked to many people who already have a bad impression of Uber; if us drivers start to solely drive for Lyft, I think it could have a big impact on Uber.


Bad press will hurt Uber more than drivers quitting. Without getting the word out about what we have all endured, Uber will simply replace us with more "Make $1000 a week" Craigslist ads. There are plenty of desperate people out therewilling to drink the Koolaid. I'm not saying we shouldn't quit. 3rd grade math skills should make that pretty obvious, I'm just saying that without getting the truth in the conscience of the potential drivers, Uber will fill our shoes without much difficulty.


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

Lyft always matches or goes lower that Uber in my market--I am sure it will do the same in all of the others. Just give them a month or so.


----------



## UrbanFisherman (Jan 2, 2015)

http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/2015/01/16/uber-fare-cut-protest/21853793/

Here is the protest blueprint. Check the video. And check out the Atlanta thread


----------



## RyBro (Jan 5, 2015)

I have had a number of Lyft pax tell me about bad experiences on Uber and how they prefer Lyft. Do Uber drivers ever hear pax complain about Lyft to them?


----------



## UrbanFisherman (Jan 2, 2015)

Sure do


----------



## RyBro (Jan 5, 2015)

What do they complain about?
Lyft folk complain about the Uber drivers. Basically the same complaint you would hear about taxis in the past (rude, weird, racist commentary etc)


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Unfortunately most of my Fuber customers haven't ever HEARD of Lyft.....and I usually ask them.


----------



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Unfortunately most of my Fuber customers haven't ever HEARD of Lyft.....and I usually ask them.


This is your opportunity to tell them! I generally tell Uber riders that I drive for Lyft as well, and that they treat their drivers a lot better. I tend to tell younger riders that Lyft is the organic version of Uber. I try to play up the morality component, to make people feel good about using Lyft instead of Uber. At least Lyft offers tips and hasn't cut their rates.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Luberon said:


> The ball in Lyfts court now.... if they can find a way to lure already disgruntled uber drivers


Simply offering an option to tip is one great advantage. Also, if they can hold their rates up for a while, that'll work, too.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Unfortunately most of my Fuber customers haven't ever HEARD of Lyft.....and I usually ask them.


Keep asking!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> This is your opportunity to tell them! I generally tell Uber riders that I drive for Lyft as well, and that they treat their drivers a lot better. I tend to tell younger riders that Lyft is the organic version of Uber. I try to play up the morality component, to make people feel good about using Lyft instead of Uber. At least Lyft offers tips and hasn't cut their rates.


I do almost exactly this and also tell them that they can usually find a$20 credit for their first Lyft ride if they Google it. And NO.....I don't give any referral codes to riders or potential drivers. **** Fuber AND Lyft.


----------



## Ben Hughes (Nov 2, 2014)

I wish I could but Lyft left Houston. I was driving for both of them before they left.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> This is the only thing that would get their attention. And trust me - once a mass of drivers starts quitting Uber to drive for Lyft, and this gets publicized as Lyft treating its drivers better, it will influence riders. I've talked to many people who already have a bad impression of Uber; if us drivers start to solely drive for Lyft, I think it could have a big impact on Uber.


You are right and that is exactly what I've been doing since the rates dropped here in Milwaukee.


----------



## Jomammas Butiole (Jan 11, 2015)

I get 2 pings a night with Lyft if I am lucky.


----------



## Jaye15 (Jan 17, 2015)

I am right behind you....,leaving Uber... Rates and policies ...RIDICULOUS ! Slave labor!!!


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Unfortunately most of my Fuber customers haven't ever HEARD of Lyft.....and I usually ask them.


A good opportunity for referral cards...... Seriously, even if you dont share cards you should encourage your pax to try lyft, having 2 competitors gives us drivers options. My .02$


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I do almost exactly this and also tell them that they can usually find a$20 credit for their first Lyft ride if they Google it. And NO.....I don't give any referral codes to riders or potential drivers. **** Fuber AND Lyft.





Luberon said:


> A good opportunity for referral cards...... Seriously, even if you dont share cards you should encourage your pax to try lyft, having 2 competitors gives us drivers options. My .02$


Reading is an important life skill.


----------



## PetMinded (Dec 26, 2014)

Uber rate cut is strategic. They are trying to kill Lyft and the others. They slashed rates to attract customers. They gave us guarantee minimums to keep drivers happy (yes this is another long discussion as it's not working yet). 


But the $1000 refer a driver bonus! That's a smart move. They are trying to hit Lyft with a 1,2,3 K.O.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

RyBro said:


> I have had a number of Lyft pax tell me about bad experiences on Uber and how they prefer Lyft. Do Uber drivers ever hear pax complain about Lyft to them?


_When I have a Lyft rider,they say they used Uber because there wasn't a Lyft in the area_


----------

